# Pex fittings brass vs plastic



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

I am on a well system, that seems to be rather corrosive to the existing copper.

I currently have my water out for analysis.

I am looking into replacing the corroded copper with pex tubing.
I see they have copper, brass and plastic fittings.

Any thoughts on using the plastic fittings?
It maybe a mute point, cause I need to use brass for the valves.


----------



## D'Brie (Dec 20, 2009)

theedudenator said:


> I am on a well system, that seems to be rather corrosive to the existing copper.
> 
> I currently have my water out for analysis.
> 
> ...


We use Wirsbo at our shop. Plastic rings and both plastic and brass fittings. You can run Wirsbo, use plastic rings and whatever set up in the product line for your valves. It's good stuff.


----------



## mferguson0414 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have had about 6 plastic fittings from one of the big box stores in my basement now for a water softener I installed about 8 months ago and no problems to date. The only thing I would suggest is make sure the pex is completely round, if not it will not seal within the fitting. Other than the minor shape problem I have been very happy and I'm looking forward to replacing some more of my piping in the near future with more pex.


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

I redid all my copper lines in my house with pex about 6 years ago and used the shark bit fittings mainly because I knew I would be moveing some of the lines as the renovation continued and it would be alot quicker then cutting and reclamping they worked so well I just reused them and left them on.To date I have had no problems with any of them the plastic or the brass.We had well water for the first 3.5 years with very heavy sediment.When I took the copper out it was 3/4 clogged.So far none of the fittings show any sign of clogging up.I do know that the plastic ones are made for valves I used them for shut offs to the washer but in your area they may not be up to code (some place still dont allow them).As stated though if you do use them make sure your cuts are square and the pex is well seated


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

I actually have the crimping tool for the copper rings.
And from what I have read I can use brass or plastic fittings (with the copper crimp ring)

I am still wondering if I should go brass or plastic.
This will start with 1" pipe from my well, feed to 3/4" and finally end at 1/2" by the fixtures.


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

I would think that you would get less clogging and the cost would be less if you went with the plastic but I have not used the cripmer on either so I could not say how either one works better then the other maybe someone else has ....sorry


----------

